# Service companion for vasovagal syncope



## Crystal Beyerlein (Feb 16, 2017)

Hey all! I just read an article about someone who has the same condition as I do, which causes blood pressure to drop, sight going dark, tunnel hearing, dizziness, nausea and temporary losing consciousness. They wound up getting a service dog to help them. Does anyone know where I can get some resources to learn more about this? I've always loved goldens, and know they are fantastic with families. I never even considered a service animal, not thinking my condition may be one that could benefit from having one. Thank you to anyone in advance!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I did some googling......*

I googled and found these, and I hope others will reply.


to see if you qualify as disabled - National Service Animal Registry

https://www.nsarco.com/list-of-disabilities.html - 12k - Cached - Similar pages

Certify your disability and register your dog as a service animal in minutes. ... The essence of the law states that if you have any condition that makes it difficult to ...


Do I qualify for a service dog? | Service Dog Central

Do I qualify for a service dog? | Service Dog Central - 13k - Cached - Similar pages

Mar 25, 2013 ... It is possible for an individual to qualify for SSDI and not qualify for a ... you may get stuck somewhere in the middle trying to figure it all out.


Frequently Asked Questions - Laws | Service Dog Central

Frequently Asked Questions - Laws | Service Dog Central - 54k - Cached - Similar pages

Do I qualify for a service dog? The answer to this .... How can I find service dog laws for a specific state? ... Do you have to have a license to train a service dog?


Service Dogs, Emotional Support Dogs and Therapy Dogs

Service Dogs, Emotional Support Dogs and Therapy Dogs - 26k - Cached - Similar pages

To qualify as a service dog, the task(s) performed by the dog must be directly ... You'll find a good overview on the subject of service dogs and businesses here: ...


SERVICE DOGS - PAWS WITH A CAUSE

https://www.pawswithacause.org/what-we-do/service-dogs - 60k - Cached - Similar pages

PAWS has trained Service Dogs to assist people who have Multiple ... Paws With A Cause has established eligibility criterion for the types of Assistance Dogs ...


There are also dogs called EMOTIONAL SUPPORT ANIMALS.
https://www.certapet.com/faq/how-to-get-an-emotional-support-animal/


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Comments in this thread might be helpful also. Scroll through it, there is one post with links to many service dog training organizations.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...stions-regarding-psychiatric-service-dog.html


----------



## TexasTom (Aug 6, 2016)

Harlow the Service Dog.
Jaquie Blake
Service Dog 101




Some fantastic training tips:




*Teamwork I & II, Nordensson*


----------

